# Former UFC fighter Justin Levens and his wife found shot to death



## Toro (Aug 11, 2007)

> TMZ has learned former UFC fighter Justin Levens and his wife were found dead from gunshot wounds in a home in Laguna Niguel, Calif. earlier today.
> 
> Sources say cops are investigating their deaths as a possible murder/suicide.
> 
> ...


http://www.tmz.com/2008/12/18/mma-fighter-and-wife-found-shot-to-death/


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

/ :

i dont really know what to say to this.

RIP


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

OMFG ITS A CONSPIRACY ON THE LEVEL OF WATCHMEN!!!



RIP, both of them


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

shit this sucks...RIP


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

RIP...

I guess I'll be growing a beard again...


----------



## cormacraig (Oct 27, 2008)

Man, what a day... Ribiero's motorcycle accident has him fighting for his life, and this s*** as well...


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

This is terrible news. Rest in peace.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

RIP, he may not have been the best known fighter but he was still very skilled.

A sad loss for MMA.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

terrible news...rip


----------



## Ashilles (Aug 19, 2008)

i just shaved my old beard.....

thanks for everything justin RIP


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

Absolutely terrible news. I hate hearing about people being killed. I'm sure he did nothing to deserve such a tragic fate. May he and his wife rest in piece.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Terrible news. Sad stuff, but RIP.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

RIP justin man, god we seem to live in a shitty world these days...


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

I don't see how him losing to Evan Tanner has any significance at all, but what ever. Unlucky for him that he died.


----------



## TeamNogpwns (Dec 5, 2008)

Tragic news. "may the last embrace of the mother welcome you home".


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

Am I the only one that has a problem with this possibly being a murder/suicide?

I'll morn the killing of his wife, but if he's the one that killed her, I'm not going to sit here and talk about what a great loss this is to the MMA world.

I won't trash him until I know what happened, but I'm not going to praise him either.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Chrisl972 said:


> Am I the only one that has a problem with this possibly being a murder/suicide?
> 
> I'll morn the killing of his wife, but if he's the one that killed her, I'm not going to sit here and talk about what a great loss this is to the MMA world.
> 
> I won't trash him until I know what happened, but I'm not going to praise him either.


i didn't read the article...just know he's dead...jeesh if that's tru that would be aweful and i would withdraw my RIP to him


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Chrisl972 said:


> Am I the only one that has a problem with this possibly being a murder/suicide?





Chrisl972 said:


> I'll morn the killing of his wife, but if he's the one that killed her, I'm not going to sit here and talk about what a great loss this is to the MMA world.
> 
> 
> I won't trash him until I know what happened, but I'm not going to praise him either.



Good call Chris and that's exactly what I was thinking when I read the murder/suicide part- it even might be the other way around or something completely different. Tragic news I'll wait to hear what it exactly happened though either way- my best is to the families of these two.​


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Good call Chris, I'll be the first to admit that I was quick to give my RIP to Chris Benoit when the news broke and look how that one turned out.

Definetly tragic news.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Even if he did murder his wife then kill himself, it is still a very sad moment. It is a selfish act but people can get in these very depressive states where they don't care about anything and they just want to end everything. 

Its very sad when i hear stories like this and there should be more to help people like that. I am not saying it was ok to kill his wife if that is indeed what happened, but his mind must of been seriously messed up to do such an act.

RIP.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

I'm very sorry about his wife.. but if this was a murder suicide.. then I feel nothing for him.

Just.. something tells me that wasn't the case.. it takes a very very unstable mind to murder the love of your life and yourself all at once... I'll wait until I hear more.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

DJ Syko said:


> *Even if he did murder his wife then kill himself*, it is still a very sad moment. It is a selfish act but people can get in these very depressive states where they don't care about anything and they just want to end everything.
> 
> Its very sad when i hear stories like this and there should be more to help people like that. I am not saying it was ok to kill his wife if that is indeed what happened, but his mind must of been seriously messed up to do such an act.
> 
> RIP.


Even if he killed his wife...

Are you serious???

I don't really give a rat's ass how messed up someone's mind is. If you take the life of someone that has vowed a life with you, there's no pity from me. 

I just don't understand how people can overlook such a horrible act because they were having issues.

Your life, just like his, is going to judged by the *CHOICES* and *ACTIONS* you take. 

One major "bad choice" will forever tarnish any good that you might have accomplished.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

That's too bad, may they rest in peace. God bless and comfort their family.


----------



## Green Scape (Nov 15, 2006)

Sad for the loss, sorry for them if it was a murder/suicide. Too hard to tell now especially when both can voluntarily agree to something stupid like that. 

But man if it was one irrational person that commited this without the other knowing can't help but feel angry at that person. Then you always got that chance of a third party d!ck killing people and setting up the crime scene to look like something else. Too many unanswered questions to choose a side other than being sad for the loss.

wow 5 losing fights in a row too...


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

However it pans out, I hope that the people left behind will have emotional and spiritual support.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Chrisl972 said:


> Even if he killed his wife...
> 
> Are you serious???
> 
> ...


He said "Even if he killed his wife, it's still a sad moment"

What exactly is there to disagree with Chris?

It's sad that he got to that state of mind.

Anyway, could be the other way round, who knows.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

Shamrock-Ortiz said:


> He said "Even if he killed his wife, it's still a sad moment"
> 
> What exactly is there to disagree with Chris?
> 
> ...


I just really have issues with people that do unspeakable acts getting any kind of respect at all. 

There are very few things in this world that are unforgivable and murder, especially of someone that you pledged your life to, is one of them. 

I already said that I'll reserve how I react to this until it comes out what happened. 

If it was something other then a murder/suicide, then I hope he does reset in peace. 

Plus, the fact that I have no religious beliefs makes it hard for me to feel like he'll be punished in the afterlife for any wrong doings.


----------



## Screwaside (Feb 11, 2008)

Chrisl972 said:


> Am I the only one that has a problem with this possibly being a murder/suicide?
> 
> I'll morn the killing of his wife, but if he's the one that killed her, I'm not going to sit here and talk about what a great loss this is to the MMA world.
> 
> I won't trash him until I know what happened, but I'm not going to praise him either.



I agree, if he killed her hopefully he's in hell gettin the pineapple treatment like Hitler in Lil Nicky


----------



## Rick The Impelr (Oct 5, 2008)

I just saw the headline and said a loud WHAT?!? This is jaw dropping. Prayers to the family, including the MMA family. 

But it's all speculation right now, but if it were a murder suicide, MMA Orgs might want to look in the realm of psychology/routine human relations training OUTSIDE THE RING for the fighters.


----------



## sillywillybubba (Oct 15, 2006)

this is a sad story what ever happened 2 people are dead and that sucks, ill hold any judgments on this one until more information is available. But keep in mind before anyone else passes judgements, it was never said who killed who, so dont assume he killed his wife...


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Chrisl972 said:


> I just really have issues with people that do unspeakable acts getting any kind of respect at all.


I was just pointing out that he was only saying it was a sad situation, and you said "Even if he killed his wife... Are you serious??? I don't give a rats arse if..."

I don't even think he was giving any respect?

I think he just understands that EVERYBODY has a certain breaking point, there is always something that can F anybody up. You aren't that same person anymore, you're confused and feel like total crap. 

And I don't need to hear "Whatever happens, I would never do anything like that" because you NEVER KNOW unless it happens, unless you reach that breaking point.

It's often people who you would never expect to do things like this, that do it.

That's right, you can still be a nice guy and murder someone.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

Shamrock-Ortiz said:


> I was just pointing out that he was only saying it was a sad situation, and you said "Even if he killed his wife... Are you serious??? I don't give a rats arse if..."
> 
> I don't even think he was giving any respect?
> 
> ...


He's the entire quote. I know I only bolded the one part but I was referring to the post as a whole. 





DJ Syko said:


> Even if he did murder his wife then kill himself, it is still a very sad moment. It is a selfish act but people can get in these very depressive states where they don't care about anything and they just want to end everything.
> 
> Its very sad when i hear stories like this and there should be more to help people like that. I am not saying it was ok to kill his wife if that is indeed what happened, but his mind must of been seriously messed up to do such an act.
> 
> RIP.


I understand that people have a breaking point, but once they've broken, it's too late. 

I guarantee you that if he did what it seems he did. There were MANY opportunities for him to keep it from happening. 

If she was cheating on him, divorce her. 

If he was on drugs, he knew inside that he needed to get help before it was too late. 

If it was because he was on a 5 fight losing streak, he could have fought people with a 0-50 record to make himself feel better. 

Everyone I know that has had issues, knew that there was something going on and they were too scared or ashamed to seek that help.

Very rarely is it just snapping out of nowhere without any warnings, either inside yourself or to your friends and family.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

sad....


thru all the glitz, glam, sponsorships, Playboy parties....mma fighters are just normal people with real world problems.

Sad to see you go Justin, and your wife....condols to your families....


----------



## fortune kookiez (Dec 18, 2008)

Benoit v.2.0


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

Chris I thought you were religious, you've said "God Bless" a few times.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Chrisl972 said:


> *I just really have issues with people that do unspeakable acts getting any kind of respect at all. *
> There are very few things in this world that are unforgivable and murder, especially of someone that you pledged your life to, is one of them.
> 
> I already said that I'll reserve how I react to this until it comes out what happened.
> ...


Its Chris Benoit all over again! Even if (not saying he did do it) the evidence leaves no doubt in anybodies mind that he did this, in the coming weeks will have a bunch of loyal Justin Levens nutthuggers screaming conspiracy and make a bunch of gay tribute videos on youtube honoring his life.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

It's also possible that the wife killed him and then killed herself.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

Biowza said:


> Chris I thought you were religious, you've said "God Bless" a few times.


I was trying to find the post where I used that term so I could put it in context. 

But I really was using it sarcastically.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

> Back on the subject.
> 
> Miles, I know that people are telling you to have him cut his hair and everything else, but I don't think that's where the problem is.
> 
> ...


I believe this might be the one you were looking for. Either way not a big deal.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

Biowza said:


> I believe this might be the one you were looking for. Either way not a big deal.


OK, that was the post!

It wasn't sarcasm, it was more for the drama. 

Still not a God fearing man, no worries.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Chrisl972 said:


> *I just really have issues with people that do unspeakable acts getting any kind of respect at all. *
> 
> There are very few things in this world that are unforgivable and murder, especially of someone that you pledged your life to, is one of them.
> 
> ...


Then you dont understand the mental states people can get themselves in and its not all there fault either, because a lot people will notice whats happening to them and not say or do anything for them. It is very hard for people to help themselves when they are in that frame of mind, but the people around him could of prevented this from happening IMO.

I never said it was forgivable what/if he did, but i understand what he must have gone through and for that i have sympathy.

plus none of us knows what has really happened yet, so just show some respect for the dead, until we find out what has happened.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

DJ Syko said:


> Then you dont understand the mental states people can get themselves in and its not all there fault either, because a lot people will notice whats happening to them and not say or do anything for them. It is very hard for people to help themselves when they are in that frame of mind, but the people around him could of prevented this form happening IMO.
> 
> * I never said it was forgivable what/if he did, but i understand what he must have gone through and for that i have sympathy*.


:thumbsdown:

You can all call me a dick or what ever you want. But if he did this, then there's no sympathy from me at all.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

> *Levens’ Autopsies Suggest Murder-Suicide*
> 
> Autopsies of light heavyweight Justin Levens and his wife Sara McLean-Levens conducted Thursday further suggest a murder-suicide, though the reports have not been deemed conclusive and the case is still pending further investigation.
> 
> ...


http://sherdog.com/news/news/levens-autopsies-suggest-murder-suicide-15551

From Sherdick


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Even before his alleged murder and suicide, where are people getting off this idea that he was a great loss in MMA? It's a tradegy, yes, but please don't make the kid something he wasn't because he died.


----------

